# Does anyone else paint their own camo on their guns?



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Just finished a few guns with my homemade painted camo and only have a few more I need to paint. I was just wondering how many here would rather paint their own guns and what it looks like. I also gotta pillar bed and glass bed a few guns here soon so do you usually pay for the rifle already bedded, hire a gunsmith or do you like to do all the work yourself too?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, nice job!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Painters tape, a mesh net, and some cans of rustoleum. Nothing fancy, just matching local colors and breaking up the outline.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Those look great. I did a shotgun a couple years ago in sagebrush for turkey hunting and liked how it turned out. Probably should have done the receiver as well.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Bought a new bow last year, unfortunately all black was all they had in stock. Nothing I couldn't fix on my own.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Bought a new bow last year, unfortunately all black was all they had in stock. Nothing I couldn't fix on my own.
> View attachment 151354


Sweet looks good also paint your sight frame, limbs and your limb pockets get it all custom camo😎


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

toasty said:


> Those look great. I did a shotgun a couple years ago in sagebrush for turkey hunting and liked how it turned out. Probably should have done the receiver as well.


Looks good. Only thing I forgot to paint was my ejection port cover 😆 I’ll have to get that done now


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I’ve done a few over the years- nothing too fancy, but a fun project nonetheless.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've considered doing it on my .223 stock. I may have to give it a go someday. 

I'm really impressed with everyone's work on here. Lay some of those guns in the grass or up against a tree and you may never find it again!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

My wife got talked into buying a used 7mm for me a few years ago. That gun had the most god-awful rattle-can paint job on it I've ever seen!! It was hideous!! I spent numerous hours trying to clean that ugly thing up as much as possible. I don't have any "after" pictures -- just this picture of how NOT to spray paint your gun!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Steps to painting a shotgun (dial up users beware)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...to painting a shotgun (dial up users beware)Don’t know if this link will work but there’s a pretty good write up on how some one paints shotguns over on Duck Hunting Chat. One day I’ll probably try it on my duck gun.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Here’s the non Tapatalk link. 









Steps to painting a shotgun (dial up users beware)


** Sorry guys, I can not paint anyones gun as my real job requires me to be out of the country for 6 to 8 months a year ** Ok guys, after posting pics of the guns that I`ve painted, I`ve received a lot of requests on a step-by- step process. I have taken in a gun from Fowl Wishes here at DHC...




www.duckhuntingchat.com


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> Just finished a few guns with my homemade painted camo and only have a few more I need to paint. I was just wondering how many here would rather paint their own guns and what it looks like. I also gotta pillar bed and glass bed a few guns here soon so do you usually pay for the rifle already bedded, hire a gunsmith or do you like to do all the work yourself too?


Wow! I would like to learn your techniques and what stuff you use! This looks great.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

PBH said:


> That gun had the most god-awful rattle-can paint job on it I've ever seen!! It was hideous!!


I'll show ya a hideous god awful rattle can job. Do I care? Nope. All it has to do is match local color and break up outline. Looks FUGLY though don't it? LOL


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How well do those front grip bipod things work in real life? I've seen them around, never tried one in the field. IDK if its worth it or not.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DallanC said:


> How well do those front grip bipod things work in real life? I've seen them around, never tried one in the field. IDK if its worth it or not.
> 
> -DallanC


Worked well enough sighting in at 100 yards in my local mountains. Worked great actually. It detaches fairly easily. I take it off every time it goes in the safe. I like the dual purpose, as both a hand support to pull it into my shoulder, and as a bipod. Considering we're talking about a 20" barrel, with a X5 prism scope, i like it. It's worth mentioning that the proper way to use it (in my opinion) is to grab it foward of, and at the base of, the grip. Not the grip itself. Use it kinda like a foward angle grip.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I'll show ya a hideous god awful rattle can job. Do I care? Nope. All it has to do is match local color and break up outline. Looks FUGLY though don't it? LOL
> View attachment 151374


Been looking for a foregrip like this, what brand is this one?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

bthewilde said:


> Been looking for a foregrip like this, what brand is this one?


This one, its the real deal, not a knock off.





GPS.LE Law Enforcement - Grip Pod


GPS.LE is specifically designed for law enforcement made from space-age plastics to make the forward grip bipod even lighter.




www.grippod.com





I bought it from primary arms back in 2020 for 90$ . Still in stock, same price unbelievably enough. EDIT: Don't buy any foregrip like this off amazon, your going to get a cheap, cheasy, chinese knock off.









Grip-Pod LE Polymer - Black


DetailsSay goodbye to cumbersome bipods that have to be manually clipped on or folded into position. The GPA is manufactured from aerospace materials to exceed military specifications for construction and finish. It mounts directly to Picatinny rail systems, and additional mounting options will...




www.primaryarms.com


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> This one, its the real deal, not a knock off.
> 
> I bought it from primary arms back in 2020 for 90$ . Still in stock, same price unbelievably enough. EDIT: Don't buy any foregrip like this off amazon, your going to get a cheap, cheasy, chinese knock off.


Awesome possum! I had one in mind that was a bit more, but definitely will not be buying stuff of Amazon. 
Thank you!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

bthewilde said:


> Awesome possum! I had one in mind that was a bit more, but definitely will not be buying stuff of Amazon.
> Thank you!


Grip Pods are what fakes are made after. Here's an article on how to spot a fake, also a good retailer of surplus. I think their a veteran business out of colorado. Ive bought a bunch of stuff off them at a reasonable price. They did have Grip pods in stock at one point.








Spot a Fake GPS-02 Grip Pod in 5 Easy Steps - Do Not Get Ripped Off!


Be confident in your gear - avoid wasting money by following these five simple checks. As always, if you buy your Grip Pod from Venture, you need not worry.




www.venturesurplus.com


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

If I could justify the purchase, i'd be after this tent. Just sayin'.








USGI Litefighter 1 Individual Shelter System, OCP - Venture Surplus


These OCP tent shelters allow the user to have a light weight and portable system that they can be carried anywhere they are going. NSN: 8430-01-628-8855.




www.venturesurplus.com





Ok, I'll stop shilling now.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Camo on your gunstock? Forget it. Camo if you are bow hunting, but certainly not needed for a rifle hunt.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess my question is, how did applying camo to your guns get into the fishing equipment folder?

Some of you guys must bring out the heavy artillery to bag a fish.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

TOgden said:


> I guess my question is, how did applying camo to your guns get into the fishing equipment folder?
> 
> Some of you guys must bring out the heavy artillery to bag a fish.


I moved it over to the firearms section


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> I moved it over to the firearms section


I was just kidding.

Boy, you are efficient.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I happened to see the spammer that posted right above your post, and then read your post.


Since painting my rifles in a camo pattern never interested me I never did read this thread but have seen it.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------

